# Blood Brush



## Powergamer (11. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich einen Blod Brush her bekomme? Den gab's zwar mal auf shiver-style aber die page ist ja down.
Thx
Powergamer


----------



## Leever (11. Februar 2002)

Selber machen!
Was du brauchst:
- Messer oder Rasierklinge
- Weißes Blatt Papier
- Scanner

1. Pulsader suchen und anschneiden dann schnell das Papier nehmen
   und ein wenig volltropfen.

2. Schnell den Arm abbinden, damit du nicht verblutest ! (WICHTIG)

3. Einscannen !



Nein jetzt mal ernst.
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion hier wurde vor ein paar Monaten schon mal über das gleiche Thema gesprochen.


----------



## Powergamer (11. Februar 2002)

Nach welchem stichwort soll ich denn suchen?


----------



## soraxdesign (11. Februar 2002)

Blut?


----------



## Powergamer (11. Februar 2002)

Tja, da sind zwar wieder die Links zu den Brushes, aber die Pages sind ja down. Ein tut ist auch da, aber damit brauch man zu lange um eine große Fläche mit Blut zu füllen... Gibbes wirklich nirgendwo mehr Blood Brushes?


----------



## shiver (12. Februar 2002)

mein gott, n wasserfarb-kasten wirste ja wohl haben!

farbe nehmen, wässrig anrühren, auf papier spritzen und trocknen lassen. kommt gut raus.


----------



## DjDee (12. Februar 2002)

möp

shiver: wenn das so nicht ok ist delete den post.


----------



## shiver (12. Februar 2002)

sorry dee but i have my reasons.


----------



## Wuschel (12. Februar 2002)

Also ich find die Idee mit der Rasierklinge nicht schlecht, wenn du geschickt bist, kannste es auch so gestallten wie du willst ohne Photoshop nutzen zu müssen, aber wenn dir die Idee nicht gefällt, dann schau doch mal hier   :

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation.php?id=131272

greez
  Wuschel


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

danke für die Brushes

=> ihr seid die besten der besten der besten 

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## AciDemon (13. Februar 2002)

deviantart rulez!


----------



## Powergamer (13. Februar 2002)

yupp! das rult


----------



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

Cool die habe ich auch schon lange gesucht, seitdem die bei shiver-style  nicht mehr erreichbar waren. ;-) Danke  Wuschel


----------



## Christoph (13. Februar 2002)

thx*gg*


----------



## gremmlin (13. Februar 2002)

Ich hab noch die shiver brushes ))
daaaaaaaaaaaankeeeeeeeeeeeee shiver!!!!!!!!!
nachdem man ja nimma im guestbook dafür danken kann (was ich eh gemacht habe).


----------



## shiver (13. Februar 2002)

lol


----------



## ephiance (13. Februar 2002)

http://www.nocturna.net , sind zwar keine blood brushes und werden eh überbenutzt aber vielleicht kannste ja was mit anfangen


----------

